# Phragmipedium Red Wing (Robert C Silich x besseae)



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2016)

Still one of my favorites...



Phragmipedium Red Wing 'Franceville' web by Erythrone, sur Flickr



Phragmipedium Red Wing 'Franceville' 2 web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2016)

Yay besseae hybrids! Can you post a photo of the plant also, please?


----------



## John M (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow! That is really wonderful!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 24, 2016)

look at that colour depth!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids! Can you post a photo of the plant also, please?



Here is the plant 2 months ago



Erythrone said:


> Phragmipedium Red Wing plante web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Jaljala (Jan 24, 2016)

Oh quelle couleur !!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2016)

Beautiful red -- I don't think it could get any redder!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 24, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful red -- I don't think it could get any redder!



My opinion too.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 24, 2016)

I can see why it's a favorite.


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2016)

Lovely color and the shape is perfect. I'd love to have
one of these plants.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the whole plant photo.


----------



## Clark (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice!
It will turn heads.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 25, 2016)

Wow, nicely grown and flowered. That is no doubt a red flower!


----------



## trdyl (Jan 25, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 26, 2016)

Very nice


Elmer Nj


----------



## eaborne (Jan 27, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2016)

Beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## troy (Jan 31, 2016)

Thats great!!!! I've gotta say thats as deep red as it gets, nice blooming!!!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 31, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## eteson (Jan 31, 2016)

It is gorgeous! What a deep red!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jan 31, 2016)

That's lovely.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 1, 2016)

You've posted this plant before, right? It is so red, red and the shape is appealing too. Have you tried to get it judged?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## e-spice (Feb 2, 2016)

Wow - that's very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2016)

I was there when you bought it! You've grown it up really well. What kind of light do you grow them in?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I was there when you bought it! You've grown it up really well. What kind of light do you grow them in?



T5 bulb when not in bloom (4 feet long). A blend of warm and cool. But by now it is on the floor where the lights are old T12 bulbs and Compact fluo lights.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2016)

That's nice but  what is the output in lumens or watts?


----------

